# Acoustic Upright Piano Video Recording of Original Composition (New Age)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

As a lot of you know, I have been posting videos of me playing on my keyboard. I am trying out recording with my acoustic upright baldwin piano.

Which do you think sounds better, and of course, please comment on the composition.

I am a newly discovered New Age Piano Music composer!


:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Instead of continuing to make new threads, I think I'll just post them all in here.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Here is another. It's my latest composition played on the acoustic, I think this way of recording sounds much more natural. Plus, I play the piano better than the keyboard!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

"Arra" - A little piece of heaven!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

"Blue Birds Sing" - The title is perfect in it's contrast to the music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

No comments? Am I posting too much of my music? :lol: 

Sorry, I'm just excited about recording with my acoustic piano, I would like to know what the fans of New Age music around here think of this music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm starting to feel I shouldn't post my music here anymore.  

Have I over welcomed my stay here?

If there is something I need to change about my ways, please tell me. I hope I'm not annoying people with the number of pieces I'm posting, I'm just excited and have so much to share.


----------

